# Is Hand Paddling Easier and Safer for your Shoulders?



## mfrench (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking for opinions of Hand Paddling vs with a paddle. 

I have had two shoulder surgeries on my right shoulder (strongside roll) and am having issues getting back on the horse. I last hurt my shoulder while snapping a quick roll at the bottom Blackrock to avoid the undercut. Had surgery and it is strong now, but I'm constantly fearing that if I go for a hard combat roll again, that it will pop. It isn't a fun way to paddle being scared of having to roll, and is causing me not to go. 

I have decided that it is no longer an option to not paddle. I plan to hit a lot of pool sessions this winter and get comfortable rolling again, to hopefully get those doubting thoughts out of my head. That is why I'm considering hand paddling as well. It seems that the hand roll puts your shoulder in a less compromising position. But conversely, it looks like while hand paddling in the river that your arms are more often extended, and you definitely flip more often. Can you grab eddies as well hand paddling. Boofing? 

So just not sure what to do here. Thanks for the help. 

Mike


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

I hand-paddle often, unless I need the power to push through big holes or waves. You'll flip more, because your brace is weaker, and you don't have as much power. I use paddle-gloves, but I can flip bare-handed, or even with just one hand without problem (pear shaped girls unite!). Sometimes even if I have my paddle, I'll drop it to roll quicker with my hands, which is kind of a bad habit, because then I have to grab my paddle again, assuming it hasn't floated away.

The point is, you can flip pretty easily paddle-free if you really work on a good hip flick. I flip mostly with just my hips. Guys have it harder, but if you practice that, you barely need to use your arms anyways (unless you're in something really rough, stuck, etc), so you can save your shoulder!

If you're wondering how to do it, find almost any girl at the pool session and ask her. 

*edit*- and as far as boofing or anything else goes, you can definitely play, surf, and squirt - it's just harder, and will require much more use of your shoulder than a roll likely would. I don't know about boofing, I could never do that even with a paddle.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I hand paddle almost exclusively and I do feel it is easier on the shoulders. You do not have the leverage of the paddle pulling on shoulders during bracing and rolling. I do not feel I flip more often as you can brace on both sides at the same time basically giving yourself outriggers. Catching eddies is not a problem. Boofing. It's a little harder in many situations, sometimes it's easier. I do miss my paddle in some situations, big water is a bitch, it will crush your arms and sap your strength. I miss the speed I had with a paddle, railing shit is just not as easy without the speed you have with a paddle. Hand paddling forces you to pay more attention to the subtleties of the river currents. Give it a try, see what you think.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Im a rafter and not a kayaker. Don't know anything about paddling but I know a lot about rehab. If you want to get back where you were you need to spend every free hour in the Gym doing exercises recommended by you physical therapist. Truth is you have lots of pain ahead but you can get back to where you will not worry when you use your shoulder. Pain in the Gym will equal confidence on the water. God Bless.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I think it might depend on the shoulder issue, or I need to build mine up more (ok that's a given). While I like hand paddling, and rolling with them is easier than with a paddle I feel, I do feel that paddling with them is harder on my shoulders. I notice it more on the shoulder I had labrum repair done on, but do feel it in both shoulders. If I have been good and my shoulders are feeling strong and I've been doing exercises, it's not too bad. But if I start slacking, I will feel more pain from hand paddles (Riverholic pro paddles) than my Werner's.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

I too creek a lot with hand paddles. Play boating can sometimes be harder on the shoulder if you are sloppy. Avoid ever letting your arms go back behind your shoulders, especially front surfing. 

As for creeking, I agree with Tony. Speed is something you wish you had in some cases. I like the maneuverability of hand paddles (can track a line well with essentially two draw strokes). Even with a two hand boof it is not as powerful as one might think. 

Back to the real topic.....shoulders. I don't find it hard on my shoulders. Too many times people rely on a high brace and hurt themselves WITH a paddle. Good luck with the recovery!!


----------



## JulieAlbrecht (May 18, 2005)

*Hands paddling and shoulders*

I think hands paddling is a bigger shoulder workout. On the plus side, you have to get the know the water better and plan ahead a little more. It is harder to get up the speed for a spiffy eddy out if there is a wide eddy wall or squirrely water. You can just as easily throw out a shoulder, believe it or not, if you ignore the same "window of safety" as with a paddle roll, that is if you stretch out, back, and rotate your shoulder out. With either paddle or hands roll equally you have to make sure you are rolling with your hips not your arms.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Most of the hand paddlers I know in the South East are hand paddlers because of shoulder issues. I love hand paddling, and I feel that it is easier on the shoulders. It also builds the muscles needed to prevent shoulder injuries. I make, and sell hand paddles. I have had some supplier issues, but that seems to be worked out. Check them out peakperformancepaddles.com


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

What's it like getting a hand paddle off quickly? Can you get at your sprayskirt grab loop w them on?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I've met a lot of paddlers who got shoulders repaired and got back to paddling with a stick with no problem. 

Sounds to me like fear is the problem more than the paddle. If it was me I would work on the fear and paddle with a stick vs. trying to learn to paddle with hand paddles.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Are people really "almost exclusively" hand paddlers? 

That's awesome. I see people hand paddle around here for fun or to change things up, but its almost always a rarity.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Anchorless said:


> Are people really "almost exclusively" hand paddlers?
> 
> That's awesome. I see people hand paddle around here for fun or to change things up, but its almost always a rarity.


Tony (4CRS) is exclusively hand paddling and is quite amazing. Pretty sure he's in every creek in the Durango area + more. 

As for my far less impressive résumé I will sometimes go hit up black rock, bailey and poudre narrows. Sometimes I feel even better without a stick. 

As for removing them from your hands you can easily fling them off or push them on your kayak and pull your hand out. As for pulling a skirt you should practice popping your skirt with your knee anyways. Paddlers using a stick should practice because you never know when you need that skill. I can actually grab the skirt loop with a hand paddle but that's still hard to do.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Anchorless said:


> Are people really "almost exclusively" hand paddlers?
> 
> That's awesome. I see people hand paddle around here for fun or to change things up, but its almost always a rarity.


Don't see too many of them out west but yes. I know 3 hand paddlers in Colorado. One came from the SE, and thats where they breed them. Most seem to have a reason... injury, roll problems with a blade, large unkept beard and an accent...


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a demo set you can try out/borrow. I live and work in Golden area so I'm not sure how convenient it is for you. Anyway you can check the design at www.4playpaddle.com
Handpaddling is a specific style and every boater should give it a try. You can gain a different perspective on your body motion but if your intentions are just to prevent shoulder injuries, you just need to redesign the paddling style like I did. (had to give up C1 as well)


----------



## Tio Francisco (Oct 24, 2016)

Hand paddling gives greater control, but at the expense of power. You have to get into using the current and boat edging more. Using them on smaller, more technical "rock garden" type rivers is my favorite way to paddle. 

I find they are hard on my shoulder muscles (I'm not young), but I don't know about mechanically. Rolling is easy, almost instinctive. I made surfboard-style leashes for mine out of surgical tubing, so I can take them off without worrying. I also tied a whiffle golf ball to the loop of my skirt, for easier grabbing, but now there is a brand with grab bars for your finger tips, so you can grab a skirt loop (or scratch your nose) without taking them off. 

They may not help your shoulder, but they are a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

jmacn said:


> What's it like getting a hand paddle off quickly? Can you get at your sprayskirt grab loop w them on?


TonyM definitely does not seem to have any trouble pulling his skirt.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Rubberband exercises. Do them. Buy a thera-band. Do it in the car. At home. At work. Be careful with "in the gym" exercise. Moderate resistance on the rubberband with quality execution, versus quantity of repetitions, will get your shoulders strong.

Hand paddling is fun. Sometimes. When the water is warm. Sometimes I will run a drop with hand paddles because it's a narrow paddle snatcher, or there's a risk of losing the paddling on a waterfall. Hand paddles make a nice light breakdown, but it's wise to know how to use them. 

Go to the pool, sort it out.


----------



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been boating for going on 40 years and most of the kayakers I know who have suffered shoulder injuries either had poor technique or were worked in some major feature.
The majority had bad habits of reaching with their paddle, getting it over their head, out of "the box". Good roll/brace/paddling technique keeps your hands low and in front of you, elbows close to your side, and your shoulders pretty well protected. Many fine boaters ignore this and never pay the piper, but seem to be at greater risk. 
Good luck on your rehab.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Ya I need to do the thera-band exercises more.


----------

